# So I started a thread here this morning...what happened?



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry, I posted it on the wrong forum. Anyway, I've got a set of flak jacket cables on my road bike. the housing collapsed and crimped itself resulting in poor shifting. I cant find an email addy for customer service anywhere on the SRAM site. does anybody have an emal for them? thanks.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

best bet is to go to a sram dealer or just call.


----------

